# MultiFamily Fire Sprinklers - South Florida



## RPM001 (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m a Florida GC and my newest project is the first one I’ve done with fire sprinklers. It’s located in Ft. Lauderdale and I wanted to see if someone could throw out a ballpark cost so that I know what to expect when the bids come in.  

The project is new construction multi-family apartment complex. 15 total units.  2bed/2 bath apartments (spread out in 3 buildings...all of them single story, slab on grade and concrete block construction ). 17,500 square feet total living space.  

It’ll be a stand-alone system.  CPVC piping.  Approximately 180 sprinkler heads total.  Each building to have its own riser flow switch and drain.  

Any rough ballpark price ideas or sprinkler contractor recommendations for South Florida would be very welcome.


----------



## cda (Apr 8, 2020)

A guess 2-4 a Sq ft

Suggest you talk to other GC for recommendations.

Ones they use all the time and don’t have trouble with.

Are you also taking into account cost of fire alarm system?


----------



## cda (Apr 8, 2020)

You might contact::

for suggestions and cost

https://nfsa.org/chapters/florida-fire-sprinkler-association/

or check some of these companies




https://www.floridafiresprinkler.com/about


----------



## RPM001 (Apr 9, 2020)

cda said:


> A guess 2-4 a Sq ft
> 
> Suggest you talk to other GC for recommendations.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the quick reply.  No fire alarm system is required (just a Fire Department alert system if sprinklers go off).


----------



## classicT (Apr 9, 2020)

RPM001 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.  No fire alarm system is required (just a Fire Department alert system if sprinklers go off).


Put a full alarm system in.... with the flow switches and tamper switches, your almost there anyway. Cost to make it a full alarm system should be negligible.


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2020)

RPM001 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.  No fire alarm system is required (just a Fire Department alert system if sprinklers go off).



You might just check on that

At minimum most ahj’s want a sprinkler system to be monitored off site as in a simple fire alarm panel.
In my ahj we also require mini horns in each bedroom 

 Plus would have to look at NFPA 1, it may highly require monitoring


----------

